# Time to play/party/relax!!!



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

O.K. folks,

The ribs are in the smoker with the dry rub doing what it's supposed to do. The King cake has been made, as well as the red velvet. The red beans are cooking overnight. We'll be placing the butts and chix on the smoker first thing in the morning. All are invited - including kids - but if you bring kids, try to be here around 7 or so because they can tear apart the cookie house. Big mess, lots of fun. We have plenty of ice. Bring whatever you want to drink, we'll have mixers here. 2741 Sanibel Place, Gulf Breeze, FL. Any time after 5 or so is fine. See ya there! 

Bring something if you want, but it's not necessary. There's always too much food when we do this party.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell yeah!!!

Just left there guys.....that nut Michelle had the AC on freezin cold cuz she had so much cookin and bakin goin on. And the smoker was goin full tilt! Smelt great!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Im on my way. i got to watch those ribs


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang you guys are killing me here :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Brandy,

The ribs are looking great! Lots of crusty spices on the outside and juicy meat on the inside. Can't beat it. We also managed to save some of the date/nute cookies. I'll drop them in the oven tomorrow. See ya there.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I aint gonna mention no names...but....someone just left here after a few cocktals (brandy)...and was talkin bout hoppin yer fence and steelin sme ribs!:moon

Oops...did I snitch you out brandy!!! hee hee:letsdrink


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

You sorry POS ! I was gonna return half. Now im gonna have to ask


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:letsdrink

Todays the day for good eatin, drinkin, and friends!!!!!


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Today? Whats the occasion?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

No accasion needed...just an excuse to have fun!!

Actually they do this every year after Christmas


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Actually, we started doing this after Ivan. We were stationed in Puerto Rico when Ivan hit and my in-laws lost their house. The purpose of the first party was to thank everyone who had helped our family out in a time of need, but it became a tradition after that since everyone had such a good time. 

Ribs are done, butts are on, chix going on in 30 minutes. Mediterranean shrimp are done. Red beans and corn are cooking. I'm getting ready to start cooking the date/nut cookies. We should be in pretty good shape foodwise. Hopefully the weather will go on and blow through before tonight, but if not, we'll just have to stay inside or under awnings. See ya there.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

dk and rock, jeannie and i both thank you for a great time and out of this world food. we both truly thank you, have a happy and SAFE new years. 2000 eight...rock out with your ...sock out, laterz, buck and jeannie

edited: the blackened redfish i took didn't make it home,


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Buck and Jeanie, you are very welcomed! We had a blast. Still have food left over though. We'll be throwing the oysters on the grill for dinner tonight, I guess. Thanks to all who came and played. Sorry for those who couldn't make it. Maybe next year?

Clay-doh's blackened redfish were awsome. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Michelle and Dalton Kennedy

Thank you for a great time , really good food and nice atmosphere, Julie is still talking about the oysters !!!

Just feeling bad about all the PFF members who missed out on a super party, good company and a few obscene songs by the guitarist !!!

Thanks again we really enjoyed it, wishing you a happy new year.

Julie/Oceane/Emmanuel


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandy burned me a cd of all the pics he took. If he dont post em, Ill post em up..

Was a REALLY great time!!!!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Go for it Clay


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good to meet everyone and the food was great. That was some damn fine butt Dalton,ah meat,ah Clays blackened redfish was awesome,yea that's it. Thanks Michele:clap


----------

